# Nintendo Entertainment System: NES Classic Edition announced



## Justin (Jul 14, 2016)

Nintendo PR said:
			
		

> If you see a Nintendo Entertainment System on store shelves this holiday shopping season, you haven’t entered a time machine. (Unless everyone around you is wearing acid-washed jeans and neon leg warmers. If that’s the case, you may have unknowingly walked through a rift in the space-time continuum.) The most likely scenario is you are setting eyes on the Nintendo Entertainment System: NES Classic Edition, launching in stores on Nov. 11 at a suggested retail price of $59.99. That’s right: The NES is back!
> 
> But this isn’t the same NES that you fondly remember. This new nostalgia-fueled system is a near-identical, mini replica of Nintendo’s original home console and plugs directly into your high-definition TV using an included HDMI cable. The console comes complete with 30 NES games built in, including beloved classics like Super Mario Bros., The Legend of Zelda, Metroid, Donkey Kong, PAC-MAN, and Kirby’s Adventure.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll be damned, this is pretty cool! Maybe a little too pricey for some people to pick up though, from the perspective of dumping $60 on it. But it's a hell of a deal in terms of value given the cost of games on the Virtual Console.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

Dang, this looks really good (if it comes worldwide that is)... I'd want this since you can use it standalone without the Wii U crap; kinda miss the NES since my old one broke some ages ago.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty great idea. I'm just slightly disappointed that it won't be able to play classic cartridges. The mini-system would be a great introduction to NES games, and if people still had an old library or were able to find games at like a flea market, they'd be able to play more than the 30 pre-installed games. Though, in this age, maybe someone will find a way to hack other ROMs onto the system's HDD.

But still, it's a pretty great idea.


----------



## Justin (Jul 14, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Pretty great idea. I'm just slightly disappointed that it won't be able to play classic cartridges. The mini-system would be a great introduction to NES games, and if people still had an old library or were able to find games at like a flea market, they'd be able to play more than the 30 pre-installed games. Though, in this age, maybe someone will find a way to hack other ROMs onto the system's HDD.
> 
> But still, it's a pretty great idea.



Yeah I'm super curious to see what the hardware inside is, and how hackable it may be.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 14, 2016)

This is actually really cool! I don't think I will be picking it up personally, but if they do one like this with the SNES and one of the games is Earthbond, I'll get that. Maybe if this sells well they will consider doing one for the SNES.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2016)

Only $60??? Did I read that correctly??? That's awesome. This is such a cool idea of Nintendo to do for the holidays. I know a bunch of people would love to replay those games on the classic controller.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll be keeping an close eye on this. Very exciting.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

I won't be getting it because I have a lot of NES games on the Virtual Console, but I think it's really cool that they're coming out with this.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 14, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Pretty great idea. I'm just slightly disappointed that it won't be able to play classic cartridges. The mini-system would be a great introduction to NES games, and if people still had an old library or were able to find games at like a flea market, they'd be able to play more than the 30 pre-installed games. Though, in this age, maybe someone will find a way to hack other ROMs onto the system's HDD.
> 
> But still, it's a pretty great idea.



The patents for the NES Game Pak and its reader have been expired long time ago, in which many of the clone consoles (e.g. every RetroN variation, Retro Duo) that can read those cartridges started to appear around 2007. I suspect this might be a reason why Nintendo couldn't add a cartridge reader, along with the inability to make profit off from the NES games sold as cartridges.

Since the NES Classic Edition boasts two controller ports that are actually the extension socket found on every Wii Remote, it does bring me some concerns. Since all of the 30 games are available on the Wii Shop Channel, it is possible that the micro-console might be a modified Wii hardware. If that's the case, then the emulation quality would be on par with that system's alright Virtual Console service. The Wii (or Wii Mode) outputs up to 480p, but the colors are darker than what the original NES hardware used to. I'm perfectly fine with that kind of hardware, but that would skipping the opportunity on emulating those classic games better than they did before.

I just hope that they don't reuse the Wii U emulator for the NES games. That one was truly awful, with its crazy blurry fliter output, darker colors, and noticeable emulator-specific input lag (the GamePad display even turns out to lag behind most modern TVs).


All concerns aside, I think it's a great Christmas present for pretty much anyone, which is ironic considering that the NES games tend to be much more difficult than most modern games. The variety found in this game selection is robust to the point of catering different tastes in gaming, most of which are pretty good.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm definitely will buy this! It's way cheaper than buying all this stuff on the Virtual Console. Even though I have some nes games for Virtual Console, I'm still getting it.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 14, 2016)

So excited for this! Hope it's good! I miss my first console.<3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 14, 2016)

>galaga

Gonna scrounge up $60, see you guys this November!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

Tom said:


> >galaga
> 
> Gonna scrounge up $60, see you guys this November!!



>this

ye same better start saving up, finally you don't have to worry about stupid connector thing breaking every other month ;D


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2016)

no Dunt Hunt ?     -1  but ill still buy it guess.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 15, 2016)

Draco said:


> no Dunt Hunt ?     -1  but ill still buy it guess.



Duck Hunt would be a great game to include in that micro-console, but there are some technical issues that are apparently difficult for Nintendo to resolve within the resource and time constraints.

The NES was released back in the era where CRT TVs were the norm and the HDTV weren't commercially sold. Every version of Duck Hunt beside the Wii U one is only playable with any CRT TV, thanks to the latter's near-instantaneous refresh rate and the way the game registers fired shots.
Every time you pull the NES Zapper trigger, the game will a display a screen on the TV with black background and one or two large white squares for a single frame (which is about 1/60 second). These white squares represent where the ducks actually are and provide information to the NES Zapper whether you were actually pointing at them or not, which was done during that frame.
Since HDTVs don't benefit from the near-instantaneous refresh rate, the NES Zapper will never be able to land a hit on any target. Therefore, Duck Hunt is unplayable with any HDTV, unless you're using the Wii U VC port of it.


----------



## Araie (Jul 17, 2016)

I've never actually played a NES before, so I will definitely be picking this up. I wonder if it's as good as (almost) everyone says it is.


----------



## Discord (Jul 17, 2016)

Justin said:


> Well, I'll be damned, this is pretty cool! Maybe a little too pricey for some people to pick up though, from the perspective of dumping $60 on it. But it's a hell of a deal in terms of value given the cost of games on the Virtual Console.


Shut up and take my money!.

I would honestly buy this, the pricing on this is just perfect alongside the fact that you can play 30 classic NES games on this.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2016)

pretty cool release from nintendo, would love to see a snes version too!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

DarthGohan1 said:


> pretty cool release from nintendo, would love to see a snes version too!



oh yes, i can imagine it being more expensive though due to components and a lot of game, but yeah cool they do a hybrid between physical and built-in games like this one


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

but cant you just download an nes rom to ur computer the plug the computer to the tv (via hdmi) then play, its pretty much the same and its free
!


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but cant you just download an nes rom to ur computer the plug the computer to the tv (via hdmi) then play, its pretty much the same and its free
> !



Yes, instead of supporting something with our own money that we have control over how we spend, let's just steal!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 23, 2016)

*NES Classic Edition*

So what do you think of the NES Classis Edition?  
Are you going to buy it?







​


----------



## apharel (Jul 23, 2016)

YES! I remember I loved playing on the in-game NES in the first animal crossing. ;__;

If they make a SNES version with the Lion King game, Aladdin, Chrono Trigger, Mother, Super Mario Bros 2/3/World, etc. I'd buy that too. >___<


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 23, 2016)

It's so small is it a rom player?


----------



## JCnator (Jul 24, 2016)

dudeabides said:


> It's so small is it a rom player?



Since you can't fit any original NES cartridge in the very small NES Classic Edition and that the controller ports are basically like the socket you'd find on every Wii Remote, it's safe to assume that the NES Classic Edition hardware is going to involve some sort of software emulation.


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

It comes with ALL of those games? For sixty bucks?! I'm definitely considering it! Needs Maniac Mansion though ;D


----------



## N e s s (Jul 24, 2016)

Dude, 30 VC games for 60$? I'm certainly going to be buying it.


----------



## ConChistes212 (Jul 24, 2016)

It's so small and cute! I'm very excited for it!(*●⁰ꈊ⁰●)


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2016)

My dad says he's getting us one for Christmas!


----------



## windloft (Jul 25, 2016)

oh wow ... considering the value of nes games nowadays, for the fact that you can get _30_ of the most popular nes games for sixty bucks is a total steal. maybe i'll get this on christmas... 

do y'all think we'll get a mobile snes in the future? i'd _so_ buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

pechue said:


> It comes with ALL of those games? For sixty bucks?! I'm definitely considering it! Needs Maniac Mansion though ;D



As long as it's the american version. We didn't get to blow up the hamster here in europe.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 28, 2016)

GETTING


----------



## JCnator (Aug 7, 2016)

We got a bit more information about the NES Classic Edition.

Apparently, the system will feature a small variety of display modes. Which are:


Mode that makes the native resolution stretch to 4:3 format
Native resolution only mode
CRT mode

Also mentioned during the interview is that it might feature Restore Point (Save State) alongside with Suspend Point.


Based on this piece of information, it seems like that the emulation won't be done the same way as the Wii U did with its NES VC games. Let's hope that the NES Classic Edition will display colors as bright as the original NES and most popular NES emulators do.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ssic_edition_may_have_some_neat_display_modes


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 8, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Based on this piece of information, it seems like that the emulation won't be done the same way as the Wii U did with its NES VC games. Let's hope that the NES Classic Edition will display colors as bright as the original NES and most popular NES emulators do.



Let's hope so.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

So this is that new-but-old Nintendo console my partner has been trying to tell be about for 2 weeks. He was keen to get it if I was at all interested.. I was very busy hunting down AC amiibos and the cards and stopped listening once he confirmed this new thingy had no AC on it or any possibility of there being any added later. If it's not Animal Crossing, I don't care. Even lego games rate a disinterested shrug from me currently, and I love them!

But this looks cool. I doubt the AU $ will be so favourable, but like that's ever stopped us.. I'm thinking we'll get this as soon as it's released along with another controller so we can play together. I'll have to schedule AC around this new thingy for awhile. Could be worse I suppose!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 10, 2016)

I wonder why there's no Duck Hunt?

this would be perfect if they added that, plus Blades of Steel, and RBI Baseball...


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 11, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I wonder why there's no Duck Hunt?





TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Duck Hunt would be a great game to include in that micro-console, but there are some technical issues that are apparently difficult for Nintendo to resolve within the resource and time constraints.
> 
> The NES was released back in the era where CRT TVs were the norm and the HDTV weren't commercially sold. Every version of Duck Hunt beside the Wii U one is only playable with any CRT TV, thanks to the latter's near-instantaneous refresh rate and the way the game registers fired shots.
> Every time you pull the NES Zapper trigger, the game will a display a screen on the TV with black background and one or two large white squares for a single frame (which is about 1/60 second). These white squares represent where the ducks actually are and provide information to the NES Zapper whether you were actually pointing at them or not, which was done during that frame.
> Since HDTVs don't benefit from the near-instantaneous refresh rate, the NES Zapper will never be able to land a hit on any target. Therefore, Duck Hunt is unplayable with any HDTV, unless you're using the Wii U VC port of it.



TheBigJC7777777 explains it pretty well i think.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks good but I don't really care for it.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 11, 2016)

Who needs it when you have the original?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 11, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Who needs it when you have the original?



I own an original NES as well, but NES games like The Legend of Zelda, Balloon Fight and others on the NES Classic have mostly held their value. The NES Classic also has HDMI support allowing it to look flawless on LCD televisions and save states allowing you to save at any time in the game.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I own an original NES as well, but NES games like The Legend of Zelda, Balloon Fight and others on the NES Classic have mostly held their value. The NES Classic also has HDMI support allowing it to look flawless on LCD televisions and save states allowing you to save at any time in the game.



I once played the original Zelda with save states.

_CHRIST._ that was hard


----------



## JCnator (Sep 30, 2016)

Lately, some more news about NES Classic Edition have been spilled from people who were trying the console, such as GameXplain. Here are the details:


Save state is done by hitting the RESET button, selecting any of the 4 available slots for said game and then pressing down on the Control Pad
There is a lock feature that will prevent an exisiting save state from being accidentally overwritten 
3 different display modes: 4:3, CRT and Pixel Perfect
The emulation of NES games in general is done much better than the Wii U and Wii, by eliminating the unwanted blurriness and darkness of video quality and providing a better sound clarity



What about gamers from the land of rising sun being left out of the goodness that is NES Classic Edition? Fear not! Nintendo has also announced it will release a Famicom Mini in Japan. The differences here is that the hardware exterior will look different, includes two controllers hardwired on the hardware as opposed to just one detachable controller, the UI is slightly altered to accommodate the aesthetic designs of the original hardware, and the lineup had 8 games left out in favor of others that likely made more impact in the Japanese gaming community.

Here's which Famicom games are bundled in Famicom Mini, along with the "exclusive" ones being bolded:


Donkey Kong
Mario Bros.
Pac-Man
Excitebike
Balloon Fight
Ice Climber
Galaga
*Yie Ar Kung-Fu*
Super Mario Bros.
The Legend of Zelda
*Atlantis no Nazo*
Gradius
Ghosts ‘n Goblins
*Solomon’s Key*
Metroid
Castlevania
Zelda II – Adventure of Link
*Tsuppari Oozumou*
Super Mario Bros. 3
Ninja Gaiden
Mega Man 2
*River City Ransom*
Double Dragon II
Super C
*Final Fantasy III*
Dr. Mario
*Downtown Nekketsu March: Let’s Go to the Great Athletic Meet*
*NES Open Tournament Golf*
Super Mario Bros. 2
Kirby’s Adventure


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2016)

Did anyone get it??? It's sold out eveywhere around me, ugh I should have preordered on amazon


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Did anyone get it??? It's sold out eveywhere around me, ugh I should have preordered on amazon



You're certainly not alone. It seems like everywhere else in America/Canada is having issues with such scarcity as well. Just like the amiibo fiasco, Nintendo has effectively underproduced NES Classic Edition just to make the product seem more popular in the eyes of consumer. The highest amount of NES Classic Edition units sold per store is about 12, which doesn't bode well if you want to acquire them around November and December.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You're certainly not alone. It seems like everywhere else in America/Canada is having issues with such scarcity as well. Just like the amiibo fiasco, Nintendo has effectively underproduced NES Classic Edition just to make the product seem more popular in the eyes of consumer. The highest amount of NES Classic Edition units sold per store is about 12, which doesn't bode well if you want to acquire them around November and December.



ebay prices are $350 fml


----------



## Applelicious (Nov 12, 2016)

This is awesome and can't wait to get one for myself for nostalgic reason and it will make an awesome decoration for my desk as well. But sadly this little awesome piece of unit is sold out every where this thing reminds me of the amiibo days when amiibo was in high demand.

Cause scalpers are already selling this unit at ebay for around $ 200 to $ 1,000 hope Nintendo makes more supplies for the  unit for the holiday season .


----------



## JCnator (May 13, 2018)

It's been a year and half since the last reply. Up until now, the NES Classic Edition was ludicrously difficult to obtain at the original MSRP. And now, Nintendo of America announced via Twitter that they'll start showing up on *June 29th 2018*!

This time, they'll make sure to produce just as many units than the significantly easier-to-find SNES Classic Edition, if not more. The package will come with only one controller, which won't be sold as a standalone unit.


Source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/995831060826030080


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 13, 2018)

JCnator said:


> It's been a year and half since the last reply. Up until now, the NES Classic Edition was ludicrously difficult to obtain at the original MSRP. And now, Nintendo of America announced via Twitter that they'll start showing up on *June 29th 2018*!
> 
> This time, they'll make sure to produce just as many units than the significantly easier-to-find SNES Classic Edition, if not more. The package will come with only one controller, which won't be sold as a standalone unit.
> 
> ...



I guess I just got lucky and had the perk of living in a small town because, not only did i get one but I looked at the same NES Classic for months in the game store of the town i lived in


----------

